# Changing jobs in UAE



## UsaToUae (Dec 17, 2009)

I would appreciate if few people share their knowledge answering on how easy it is to change an employer while working in UAE. Are there any constraints from the government that prevent a person from changing a job that he/she entered in the country with?

Thanks,


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

UsaToUae said:


> I would appreciate if few people share their knowledge answering on how easy it is to change an employer while working in UAE. Are there any constraints from the government that prevent a person from changing a job that he/she entered in the country with?
> 
> Thanks,


It's that old favourite over here, it depends.

It depends on the status of the company, for example a company incorporated in a free zone means there is no restriction on you changing jobs, semi-governmental companies can also be easier, however if the company isn't in one of these it can be more difficult.

However I've heard recently that working bans are becoming more difficult for companies to enforce.


----------



## UsaToUae (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for your answer but to be more specific in my question..
What do you say about a permanent Professional Licensed job with the Abu Dhabi Government? and....or is t easy to do an internal transfer, say from one hospital to the other or within the same but a different department?

Thanks,


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Internal transfers are just like anywhere else in the world, i.e it's within the same organisation and your visa is held by that organisation then there is no problem.

Sorry, my answer was more about changing to a totally different organisation.


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> Internal transfers are just like anywhere else in the world, i.e it's within the same organisation and your visa is held by that organisation then there is no problem.
> 
> Sorry, my answer was more about changing to a totally different organisation.


Please bear me if this questions sounds routinely asked. I am new in Dubai on ABC company's visa. This visa has not been stamped on my passport yet. May be in next week they will stamp visa on my passport as I haven't given them the passport yet.

Now I got the offer from XYZ company offering almost double.

If I join the 2nd company, will there be any ban on me? what are the consequences?

Also, what is free zone company?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It doesn't matter that you haven't handed over your passport yet, the visa will still need to be cancelled. I am not sure, however, if you could be banned. The second company will not be able to apply for a visa for you until such time as the first one is cancelled. A company registered in a free zone, such as Jebel Ali, Media City, Internet City is subject to different governing regulations and labour laws from those companies which are registered in Dubai.


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hadn't thought through the free zones element of my personal move.. How do are in the Knowledge Village treated?


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> It doesn't matter that you haven't handed over your passport yet, the visa will still need to be cancelled. I am not sure, however, if you could be banned. The second company will not be able to apply for a visa for you until such time as the first one is cancelled. A company registered in a free zone, such as Jebel Ali, Media City, Internet City is subject to different governing regulations and labour laws from those companies which are registered in Dubai.


I have searched on the internet and there is no solid information available on this topic. Very diversified information is available. At one time, you think after reading website A that you will be banned and on the very 2nd moment, B websites tells you that if you pay fine, you ban will be lifted. 

Its ridiculous that even MOL is unable to provide any concrete information.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

ali_bajwa said:


> Please bear me if this questions sounds routinely asked. I am new in Dubai on ABC company's visa. This visa has not been stamped on my passport yet. May be in next week they will stamp visa on my passport as I haven't given them the passport yet.
> 
> Now I got the offer from XYZ company offering almost double.
> 
> ...



Free Zone is a place where federal laws are not imposed as that part of territory is owned by the emirate and not the United Federation Council.... 
If this was difficult language then let me put it in easy words....

Mmmm... you belong to pakistan... 
what is GWDAR port in apna Karachi....
A place where foreigners come and invest and no policies are implemented on them.... 

If ABC is based any where (non free zone- private sector will be more appropriate word)... 
and the XYZ is based in free zone you will not face any problem... 

the only problem you might face is when both companies are based in private sector....

If you fall in 6 categories of Docters, Lawyers, Nurses, teachers, drivers and accountant..... plz recheck this list
then you will not face a ban... 
If you are a skilled professional with a postgraduate degree you will be exempted too....

Do you mind telling me about you Profession (on visa) and highest qualification... what sector is ABC and XYZ operating....


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

nm62 said:


> Free Zone is a place where federal laws are not imposed as that part of territory is owned by the emirate and not the United Federation Council....
> If this was difficult language then let me put it in easy words....
> 
> Mmmm... you belong to pakistan...
> ...


Well I am an Engineer with a bachelor degree in Engineering. Company ABC is a company located in one of the industrial area of Dubai. Company XYZ is located in Abu Dhabi.

So whats the scenario now?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you mean somewhere like Al Quoz?


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> Do you mean somewhere like Al Quoz?


Yes Somewhere like Al-Quoz............


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It doesn't change. If you would have been given a ban for changing to another company in Dubai, it's the same because your visa still has to be cancelled regardless of where you go within the UAE. Generally speaking, you can pay to have the ban lifted but you won't know how much that will be until the new company applies for your visa and if and when the visa is approved, it's only then that the amount comes up and it's not a standard amount, it varies. As to whether you will be banned, I honestly don't know, but I do know that the current visa, which is in process, will need to be cancelled before you anything visa-wise with the new company.


----------



## NYdesignandtech (Mar 14, 2011)

To my fellow American (who is probably upset about missing thanksgiving like me). I recently did what you are about to do... here is the deal... when you resign they have to cancel your visa... this will impose a 6 month ban on you with the ministry of labor which deals with only the private sector. If you move from the private sector to the govt sector (like i did) u'll be ok. This is because government jobs obtain visas from the ministry of interior not MOL. If you move from private to private you may be able to exit and renter every 30days for 6months. You will likely have to do a visa run to cancel and/or reenter to Oman regardless. If your current job isn't that bad you may wish to see if they'll match the price. I was surprised when I told my original employer I want to leave. They offered to match my pay but i wanted to get out anyway. I guess they don't want to deal with the paperwork either. Search "visa cancellation" on the site dubaifaq for good information... also check with the PRO at ur new company to make sure they are willing to support you (both emotionally and financially  through the complications... gl


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies,,,,, I will check it in detail with the PRO of new company...............


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

ali_bajwa said:


> Thanks for the replies,,,,, I will check it in detail with the PRO of new company...............


Just wanted to add one more info:

You are still in probation period... 
The current company can request for 1 year ban (automatic ban is 6 months)...

But as you said you are an engineer and IF the new abu dhabi company is paying you dh 12000 (Band A)... you will likely not get a ban and can pay for lifting the ban...

Engineers are anyways exempted from Ban...

Visa ban Dubai

Probation period UAE


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

This just pop up so i thought why not share it with you. be careful while taking a decision 

gulfnews : Employer can seek one-year labour ban in specific cases


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

nm62 said:


> This just pop up so i thought why not share it with you. be careful while taking a decision
> 
> gulfnews : Employer can seek one-year labour ban in specific cases


thanks but what I believe now after reading hell of sites and discussing it with different people that if I have an offer of Band A, 12K AED atleast, and professionally an Engineer, then ban can be lifted.


----------



## itsnotme (Dec 14, 2011)

ali_bajwa said:


> thanks but what I believe now after reading hell of sites and discussing it with different people that if I have an offer of Band A, 12K AED atleast, and professionally an Engineer, then ban can be lifted.


ali can you please tell me what happened at the end with your case?


----------

